# Overclocking Pentium G3258 Stability issues



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay, so I am trying to overclock my Pentium to 4.0Ghz on the stock cooler(I know, dumb idea but at the same time I don't have the money to dish out on another cooler and the Temps stay well below the 80s so I am happy) however, everytime I overclock this Pentium to 4.0Ghz I still have stability issues. Blue screens, lock ups, etc. This Pentium is supposed to reach a solid 4.7Ghz on stock cooler and for some reason it doesn't with me. I don't want to overclock it to 4.7Ghz I just want to get a solid stable 4.0Ghz overclock. I don't know if I am putting too little voltage into the thing or what. I want to use as less voltage as I can. What do I do to resolve this issue? I need a 4Ghz processor for games like Battlefield 4.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Not all processors overclock the same, that chip just may not be able to handle it. The GPU is going to be more a factor with BF4 than CPU.

As you can see from this test, the processor speed doesn't affect frame-rate much when you're comparing similar CPUs at various clock speeds.
Battlefield 4 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whoever told you that you can hit 4.7 on that cpu with the stock cooler is talking crap. According to everything I have read about it 4.7 is easily achievable but only with high end air or water cooling such as the noctua NH-D15 and corsair H105

Stability issues when overclocking isn't just about keeping the cpu with in safe temperatures, its about getting voltages correct, getting the cpu to work at the higher speeds with the other hardware you have such as the RAM speeds and voltages and other factors.

have you stress tested this?

and at what point is your temp getting high? is this under load or when idle?


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

greenbrucelee said:


> whoever told you that you can hit 4.7 on that cpu with the stock cooler is talking crap. According to everything I have read about it 4.7 is easily achievable but only with high end air or water cooling such as the noctua NH-D15 and corsair H105
> 
> Stability issues when overclocking isn't just about keeping the cpu with in safe temperatures, its about getting voltages correct, getting the cpu to work at the higher speeds with the other hardware you have such as the RAM speeds and voltages and other factors.
> 
> ...


Well I downloaded a program called heavy load which put the processor under major stress. And after about 20 minutes the processor reaches 75 degrees celsius and does not exceed that. I don't know what the proper voltage is for that chip. I think I was able to get away with the overclock on 1.267 volts and after playing battlefield 4 for maybe about an hour I noticed it was stable. So then I exit battlefield 4 and run core temp and then the computer locks up.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never heard of heavy load and I have been overclocking for at least 16 years.

There is no way your chip will be stable at 1.267 @ 4.7GHz The lowest I have heard of is 1.48v and thats with a corsair H105.

When you run a stability program if it is something like prime 95 you run it for at least 6 hours with a program like IBT you run it for 20 passes on high or very high.

The stock voltage for your cpu is 1.2v with it on the stock cooler and stock voltage you can get upto 4.2 but you wont get anymore.

can you tell us the rest of your specs i.e RAM make model speed, psu make and wattage, graphics card etc.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

greenbrucelee said:


> I have never heard of heavy load and I have been overclocking for at least 16 years.
> 
> There is no way your chip will be stable at 1.267 @ 4.7GHz The lowest I have heard of is 1.48v and thats with a corsair H105.
> 
> ...


 
4GB PNY Optima 1333Mhz DDR3 RAM
Fractal Design Define R4 Mid Tower Case
Windows 8.1 Pro
500GB Western Digital Cavier Blue
Intel Pentium G3258
800W Raidmax Vampire Power Supply
Nvidia Geforce GT 430

Also I don't want a 4.7Ghz overclock. I want a 4GHZ overclock.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

change your multiplier to 40
make sure the BCLK is set to 100
make sure your RAM is set to 1333MHz (sometimes called DRAM speed)
Enter the first 5 RAM timings manually (they will already be there but they can change so you need to enter them so they stay that way)
also set the RAM voltage to 1.5v
Save and exit

See if you get into windows
download CPU-z and run it and check everything is ok
now run CPUID hardware monitor and look at your temps
Run prime 95 on the full on stress test for 4 hours whilst monitoring the temps.

Your T-Case is 72 degrees c which means you have a max temp of 80 degrees c before it might start throttling. In reality you do not want to be going over 70 degrees c but that might be difficult with a stock cooler.

Your power supply is one of the worst makes of power supply you can get so I wouldn't change any voltages if I were you. If you get stability issues at 4GHz and the stock voltage you will need to change your cooler and if that doesn't help you need a better psu and increase the voltage.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

I left the voltages on stock and I am still having issues with maintaining a 4Ghz overclock. I can get into Windows but then I run Heavyload and I get a BSOD


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You neglected to mention what Motherboard you have this installed on, some overclock better than others.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

and please stop using heavy load and use a reputable overclocking stability program like the ones I have mentioned.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention what my motherboard is:

Gigabyte Z97X UD7 TH


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please go into your BIOS and post your voltages for the 12v, 5v and 3.3

I am asking as I mentioned your power supply is a crap make and could be why your having issues.

a good power supply is always needed when building a good system and always needed when overclocking.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Where do i find that info? The voltages in the bios on my psu?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go into the bios and navigate you will find them. they will be list as 12v, 3.3v and 5v


----------

